# Dog Shampoo Bar



## txaggie02 (Dec 22, 2009)

I found a recipe online that looks pretty good.  I'd like to get the opinions of some seasoned soap makers.  

4 oz MP base (I'd like to use the Oatmeal from Wholesalesuppliesplus.com)
1 tbsp. herbal shampoo
400 IU Vit. E
1/4 tsp. liquid glycerin
essentials oils (options): lavendar, tea tree, peppermint, eucalyptus 

The recipe didn't state how much of the oils to add.  I'd definitely like to use at least two different ones.  Peppermint is supposed to be a flea repellant.  Any thoughts?  Suggestions on how much oil to add?


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 22, 2009)

very very very little! And I really do not get why you'd add herbal shampoo...


----------



## txaggie02 (Dec 22, 2009)

I've never made soap before so I have no idea on the herbal shampoo either.  I'd love to hear some suggestions.  Does anyone have a book they would recommend for a first time soap maker?


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 22, 2009)

I wouldn't start with dog soap if you are new to soap making, dogs have a different hp then us and are more prone to skin irritation.  If you are new to soaping I've found the that making soap for gifts was the most rewarding experience, and helped me learn the most.  I got lots of feedback, and my friends and family love getting free gifts.
(actually when my mom saw her present under the tree she said, that doesn't look like soap, and was very dissapointed when I said I did not make soap gifts this year.  LOL)


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 23, 2009)

Frankly, I do not think giving away your first couple of batches is okay, both for M&P and soap made from scratch. Use them on yourself; untill you're a bit more experienced.
Dogs skin is more sensitive and you shouldn't bathe them very often. But what defines the health of their skin most is proper food.
 I'd recommand you to browse through our melt & pour section and ask all the questions you have.


----------



## Candybee (Dec 23, 2009)

I've seen a couple of dog soap formulas before and they contain Emu oil since dogs have sensitive skin. Before I would attempt to make a soap for dogs I would research the ingredients very carefully and of course you have to test the soap on a dog.

First I would add my own ground oatmeal to a good natural white base. I'm not sure about using an herbal shampoo in the mix or if vitamin E has any benefits for dogs, especially in a soap. Did you check with a vet about using EOs? Some dogs may be very sensitive to them so I would definitely research that.

I don't want to rain on your parade. I actually think its a great idea that you want to try making some M&P soap for dogs. Is this for your own dog or to sell as a soap for dogs?

I can't say your recipe is good for dogs but for a nice bar of soap it looks fine to try it out.


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd add nothing but a few drops of oil/butters to the base.
If you do decide to use EO's; don't use more then 0,5%.
I have to wash my doggy quite often (she's partially white and loves rolling around in sheep poop & muddy puddles, & she comes for a cuddle in our bed each morning...); so I'll be sticking to commercial doggy shampoo.
Maybe I'll give 75% tallow & 25% olive a try when I find the time.


----------



## Cattleyabubbles (Jan 30, 2010)

*Vingar Rinse for Pooch*

I found this herb rinse on Chagrin Valley Soap and Craft site:



> DOGGIE VINEGAR RINSE
> 
> Your pooch can benefit from the same herbal vinegars we use to make our hair and scalp healthy.
> A diluted vinegar rinse applied after bathing helps control dandruff,
> ...



anyone might want to give a try on their beloved pooches. There's another different doggie rinse provided by a customer of hers. Dogs and cats suffer from similar, if not same, aliments as us humans believe it or not. Check with your Vet to find out what their advise is about using certain essential oils on your pet and at what % and which ones to avoid too.    

Kristen Leigh Bell has great book on aromatherapy for pets, _Holistic Aromatherapy for Animals: A Comprehensive Guide to the Use of Essential Oils and Hydrosols with Animals_


----------

